# Surprising Find: 1974 Accutron N4



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

My dad was a research chemist working for a large pharmaceutical company. He passed away in 1995. This is the watch he received from the company in 1975 to commemorate his 25th year. He continued his research work until 1990.

Some of his belongings were boxed and left to my younger brother only to sit forgotten in his basement...that is until two days ago when he decided to do a bit of a Spring cleaning. The watch was inside one of my father's jacket where it sat all those years.

I should be receiving it this week and hope to find a qualified horologist to restore it back to life.

I'm not sure if the bracelet is the original one being a "Spiedel".

What model Accutron would that be? My guess is that it's a 218 of some sort.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep looks like a 70s 218 to me, 1974 Id say :lol:

hmmm... has it lost its bezel?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep agree with Jonw 1974 marked N4 2181 as with date window there,s a man in Brighton who can restore this. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

JonW said:


> hmmm... has it lost its bezel?


I don't think there is/was one. Maybe it's just the picture. ( Courtesy of my bro BTW )


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's a 2181


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> That's a 2181


Paul, I just sent you an email.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

bjohnson said:


> Nice.


Thanks Brian. I think it will make an interesting addition to the collection and I'll have something to show for Mach's Sunday's Oldie thread...hehehe...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > That's a 2181
> ...


Thanks for the advice Paul especially regarding the bracelet. I spoke to my brother and he's positive that the bracelet came originally with the watch. However, I'll be looking for a replacement. Recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

very nice discovery! I wish I could find a watch in my jeans pocket. nice watch indeed


----------

